
Show HN: Win-Win – Find Board Game Bargains in the Geek Market - realgabriel
https://itswinwin.appspot.com/
======
realgabriel
Hello HN!

This is my first time showing something here. So, here it goes. Win-Win does
one thing, and one thing only (for now). It takes the games from your
Wishlist, and/or Want To Buy, collection on Boardgamegeek and analyses the
Geek Market looking for how much of a discount the lowest priced item has in
comparison to the median price and the second lowest priced item.

Why

Long story short: I want to create things that people would like to use.

This was partially an answer to that, in the hopes that "people" is not just
me. Also, if possible, I would like to create something related to what I like
to do, hobbie or area of interest. Guess What? Board games are pretty much a
check in all categories. So, here we are.

Next

Well, I have some ideas that could improve the app. But I don't even know if
what it currently promises will be enough to handle what you want. I know
there's most likely bugs to find and you will probably have ideas and
suggestion to improve Win-Win that haven't thought about until now. So any way
you can contribute, you can reach me here, or check the About page, where
you'll find additional details of contact.

Enjoy!

